# Dunhill Royal Yacht



## Mr Mojo Risin (May 26, 2007)

While at the local B & M yesterday, I noticed Jeff had cleaned out the store room. He had came across some Royal Yacht. All I could tell for sure is the tins were the fully printed type, not the ones with a sticker. If anyone is interested sent me a pm. They mail out cigars and pipe tobacco daily.
Hope this might help.. Brian..


----------



## DarHin (Dec 4, 2008)

FYI, there's a sealed tin on ebay up to $18.50 with 5 days left. It appears to be a fairly recent tin.


----------



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

A local small town cigar store has a tin of this stuff for $16.00. I was very tempted to buy it; but, I have never smoked an English blend. They also had the Dunhill Standard Medium for the same price. I checked internet retailer prices and it looked like the Standard was going for around $9.00 so I thought the local guy was bit high. Now I am thinking that he has a good price on the Royal Yacht based on the DarHin's post.
What are your opinions concerning Royal Yacht for a first English Blend?


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Charlie ----- cp478

Needs some!

I will pm him.... Thank you Sir!


.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Terrier said:


> What are your opinions concerning Royal Yacht for a first English Blend?


Royal Yacht isn't an English blend.
If I were to recommend a first English blend, I'd pick GLP Westminster.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Hermit said:


> Royal Yacht isn't an English blend...


That's the trooth. RY is punchy dark VA with its own special aromatic-ness that I would call a love/hate blend.


----------



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

Shows how much I know about pipe tabac. I assumed it was English because it is Dunhill. In any event, thanks for your comments.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Terrier said:


> I assumed it was English because it is Dunhill.


you may be confusing the "type" of blend it is with the "location" it is made. they are not the same.
i like Virginia tobaccos grown in Africa = as an example. :twitch:

an "english" blend is one of the many genres of pipe tobaccos, they are not based on where the tobacco is reportedly made.


----------



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

Thank you. I have a lot to learn and it looks like I may have come to the right place.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Terrier said:


> Thank you. I have a lot to learn...


Me too. Start here - covers most of the bases:

The Pipe and Cigar Smokers Corner - Tobacco Types Article

FAQ: alt. smokers.pipes, June, 2008 - alt.smokers.pipes | Google Groups

The Pipe and Cigar Smokers Corner - Pipe Shapes


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

what moo said, we all still continually learn... 
problem with me is, i keep forgetting more than dmkerr knows. *nyuck-nyuck*


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

IHT said:


> problem with me is, i keep forgetting more than dmkerr knows. *nyuck-nyuck*


oke:

:rGot to give you "props" for a good laugh there, Greg!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Crap! I just forgot who dmkerr was.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

You gotta wonder about guys who smoke African blends


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Mad Hatter said:


> You gotta wonder about guys who smoke African blends


Near as demented as guys who smoke African meers, I'd guess. How will this ever get back to Royal Yacht? Who is dmkerr?


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Mister Moo said:


> Near as demented as guys who smoke African meers, I'd guess. How will this ever get back to Royal Yacht? Who is dmkerr?


Derailing threads seems to be a new passtime here doesn't it?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Mad Hatter said:


> Derailing threads seems to be a new passtime here doesn't it?


i'm sure there's a sticky here for that.
sorry, i'm new. :fear:


----------



## Royale Duke (Aug 14, 2009)

Recently revisited Royal Yacht today, Murray's production. It was alright, pretty much how I feel about all of the Dunhill blends I've tried so far. At least I don't have to worry about getting addicted to discontinued blends.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> Who is dmkerr?


Ah, he's just some jerk that posts on here once in awhile that doesn't know as much as IHT has forgotten.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Royale Duke said:


> Recently revisited Royal Yacht today, Murray's production. It was alright, pretty much how I feel about all of the Dunhill blends I've tried so far. At least I don't have to worry about getting addicted to discontinued blends.


There you go!

There are two Dunhill blends that I feel are 5 star blends and the rest are sort of all right, as you said.

But I have to admit that Royal Yacht is a distinctive blend. I can imagine people being quite enamored of it.


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

I have an unopened tin of RY that was gifted to me last Summer. I'm almost scared to try it in case I falll in love....could be a true short-lived romance with a "Dear John" letter left on my night table


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Senator said:


> I have an unopened tin of RY that was gifted to me last Summer. I'm almost scared to try it in case I falll in love....could be a true short-lived romance with a "Dear John" letter left on my night table


I'm a believer in the return of Dunhill tobaccos to North America. I think it's too big of a line to die. Too many fans. But that's simply my opinion.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

dmkerr said:


> I'm a believer in the return of Dunhill tobaccos to North America. I think it's too big of a line to die. Too many fans. But that's simply my opinion.


I have to a agree with you on this. It seems bizarre to me that they have not resolved the distribution issues yet. There is clearly a demand in NA, and if it is profitable at all to produce/distribute/retail tobacco you'd think that Dunhill tobacco would clearly be a valuable asset. Makes you wonder if there are some bad feelings/bad contracts somewhere that are holding this up. Seems like whoever owns the rights would benefit by distributing or selling the rights to someone who wants to do so.

Personally, I don't really care. Never smoked any Dunhill tobaccos, and while I'll certainly sample them if they return to these shores, I could be quite happy if all that was available here were the blends from our US suppliers such as GLP and C&D. I still have dozens of blends from these two companies alone to try!


----------

